# Ruidos disco duro. (cerrado)

## will198

Hola a todos,

Creo que mi disco duro ha comenzado a fallar... está haciendo ruidos raros (no es la primera vez que me casca un disco... ni será la última)

Lo que no se es cual ha comenzado a fallar... tengo dos HD uno de 120 gb troceado en 4 particiones destinado para datos (que espero que sea el que falla) y uno de 80 gb troceado en varias particiones (creo que he perdido la cuenta) con un windows (que la verdad está como anecdota ya que creo que hace meses que no entro ni para hacer algo con Excel) varias con ubuntu (tengo en un lado el sistema base y en otra la home... o eso creo  :Smile: , tb hace tiempo que no entro) y un par para gentoo (por un lado / y por otro lado /home)

Lo de dos discos duros lo suelo hacer porque el que suele cascar es el de datos, así si casca puedo no montar la partición (o el disco entero) y seguir con el sistema sin problemas (me han cascado muchos discos duros  :Smile:  )

¿cual es la mejor manera de hacer algún tipo de diagnóstico al disco para saber cual es el que está fallando y que partición?

Los sistemas de archivos son... ext3 para todas las particiones de linux (salvo la swapp) y ntfs/fat32 para las de windows

Un saludoLast edited by will198 on Mon Mar 15, 2010 10:46 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Stolz

Si escuchas ruidos raros seguramente tengas un fallo generalizado del disco, no solo de algunas particiones (aunque los ruidos podrían venir también por fallos de la fuente de alimentación). Un primer sitio donde mirar es en /var/log/messages, ahí suelen aparecer errores del tipo "I/O error" y similares. Para hacer un análisis más riguroso puedes usar las las utilidades smartmontools. Antes de nada, asegúrate de que tienes activada la opción S.M.A.R.T en la BIOS.

Para instalarlas:

```
# emerge -anv smartmontools
```

Para saber si el disco soporta S.M.A.R.T

```
# smartctl -i /dev/sda
```

la penúltima linea indica si el disco lo soporta

la última linea indica si el disco lo tiene activado

si no lo tienes activado ejecuta esto para activarlo

```
# smartctl -s on /dev/sda
```

Para conocer el estado actual ejecuta

```
# smartctl -H  /dev/sda
```

si pone PASSED el disco funciona como toca (aunque puede tener sectores malos)

si pone FAILED el disco ya está fallando

Para ver el listado de los 5 últimos errores no triviales de detectados durante la vida del disco

```
# smartctl -l error /dev/sda
```

Smartmontools inlcuyen varios test. Solo se puede ejecutar un test a la vez. Si se inicia un test los que estuvieran en ejecución se abortan

Para saber los tests que soporta tu disco y para ver cuales de ellos están en ejecución y cuanto les falta para acabar

```
# smartctl -c /dev/sda
```

Test offline inmediato

```
# smartctl -t offline /dev/sda
```

para ver el resultado

```
# smartctl -l error /dev/sda
```

Test corto y largo (son el mismo tipo de test pero el largo es mas exhaustivo)

```
# smartctl -t short /dev/sda

# smartctl -t long /dev/sda
```

para ver el resultado

```
# smartctl -l selftest /dev/sda
```

Test de transporte

```
# smartctl -t conveyance /dev/sda
```

para ver el resultado

```
# smartctl -l selftest /dev/sda
```

Reemplaza /dev/sda por todos los discos en los que quieras hacer la comprobación.

Saludozzzzzzz

----------

## will198

Hola a todos,

Muchas gracias por contestar.

Ayer pasé todos los test salvo el extenso tanto a sda como a sdb y en principio no saltaron errores en ninguno de los dos.

esta noche intentaré pasar el test extenso a ambos a ver que pasa...

Ayer revisando la configuración me di cuenta que tengo enchufado un disco duro viejo de 20 gb el cual con una de las instrucciones que me comentó stolz salían algunos errores.

A ver si esta noche le paso también los test a este y veo que es lo que falla (probablemente os pegue la salida pos i me podéis echar una mano)

No se si será este el que hace el ruidito.

PD: La verdad es que salvo por el ruido... no he notado ninguno de los otros síntomas que noté en el pasado (el Pc se quedaba tostado dutante unos segundos, ficheros que daban errores, etc)... Pero el ruido estoy casi seguro que es de un disco duro

----------

## pcmaster

 *will198 wrote:*   

>  (me han cascado muchos discos duros  )

 

No serían Samsung, ¿verdad?

Evidentemente, los de las demás marcas también fallan, no hay ninguno eterno, pero tras carcarme, en el año 2000 ó 2001, un disco duro Samsung comprado en el 98 (duró unos 2 años y medio), tras un uso normal de pocas horas al día, y su recambio (Seagate Serie U, de esos que llavan una goma por fuera, de 40 GB) todavía seguir funcionando en el 2009 (a pesar de que hace varios años que está en un servidorcito casero funcionando 24x7) y pasar todos los diagnósticos SMART (ni un sólo fallo), pues imagínate que marca prefiero...

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Es verdad, los Seagate esos que venían recubiertos de goma, de lo mejorcito. Todavía hay unos cuantos al pié del cañon, cada tanto me cruzo alguno.

De todas formas, no pongo las manos al fuego por ninguna marca. Que falle o no, es una lotería.

Dale una mirada al disco con MHDD. Eso te dirá con exactitud el estado real del disco rígido ya que puede identificar y reparar para siempre no solo sectores defectuosos si no también sectores próximos a fallar.

Si tu disco tiene muchos sectores en los que el tiempo de acceso supera los 50 milisegundos, (por muchos me refiero a mas de 200), entonces formatealo a bajo nivel. Si no se arreglan, reemplazalo, no es seguro seguir usándolo.

Salud!

----------

## will198

Muchas gracias por responder...

Pues la verdad es que todos los discos duros que he tenido son seagate... y el anterior que me duró menos de un año tb era seagate... así que creo que es cuestión de suerte... pero por comentarios de gente si que creo que los seagate son algo mejores

De hecho el de 20 gb que tengo es un seagate que lleva conmigo dos 2,5 pc... lo puse en un pentium... algo de ahi al AMD k6 y ahora en el AMD 64... la verdad es que aunque está enchufado no lo monto (tengo sistemas antiguos que conservo por si hecho de menos algun fichero de config... que la verdad es que ya no me pasa)

La verdad es que pasé todos los test que me puso stolz a los tres discos (sda, sdb, hda) y ningun error incluso le pase el que me puso que era muy intensivo y que tardaba un buen rato y todo ok... ayer por la noche cuando encendí el Pc no el rato que estuve no escuché ningún ruido extraño en los disco... pero tampoco estuve mucho rato (entre semana casi no tengo tiempo para estar con el Pc)

a ver si cuando tenga tiempo (espero poder este fin de semana) pruebo el MHDD de inodoro_pereyra y a ver que sale...

Lo curioso es que cuando probé el una de las instrucciones de stolz en el /dev/hda me salían algunos errores y tras pasarle el test largo me da ahora sin errores... tendré que probar.

Con el anterior disco lo formateé a bajo nivel... y duró como mucho un mes más hasta que el índice de fallos lo hacen inoperante

Lo que si que noté es que fue cascando por particiones... es decir empezaron los errores en una partición... y si la dejaba de usar el disco aguantaba más tiempo hasta que terminaba apareciendo errores en otras particiones... así que ahora los discos de datos los parto en varias particiones... por seguridad... de todas formas por el precio irrisorio que cuestan lo HD (creo que por 35 euros ya hay discos duros) no merece la pena jugársela si tienes la certeza de que está fallando (en mi caso cuando hay ficheros que se "rompen" etc)

Un saludo y a cruzar los dedos...

----------

## i92guboj

El tema de las particiones es totalmente casual, y no tiene nada que ver con la seguridad de los datos en principio.

Las particiones son algo definido a nivel totalmente lógico, a todos los efectos, particiones y archivos son la misma historia. Puedes pensar en las particiones como archivos grandes (y más en Linux, donde manejar de forma nativa archivos que contienen sistemas de archivos en su interior no es nada fuera de lo común). No tienen ningún tipo de conexión con el nivel físico. Ni tan siguiera se puede asumir una contigüidad física entre los bytes dentro de una misma partición, porque de hecho normalmente no es así debido tanto a factores físicos inherentes a la construcción de los discos como a factores lógicos (LVM y similares).

En otras palabras, una vez que el disco falla de forma física, todo es posible. El hecho de tener más particiones no te va a salvar de nada.

----------

## cameta

No uses un disco duro que da problemas. Llega un momento que se rompe del todo y puedes perder todos los datos.

Hay empresas que se dedican a recuperar datos, pero aparte de que no hay garantia de que eso sea posible son bastante caras.

Evidentemente cuanto más usas el disco duro más díficil va a ser recuperar algo.

----------

## the incredible hurd

Stolz, excelente guía para usar las smartmontools, ¿podrías añadirla en [FORO]Recopilación de los mejores mensajes y guías(08/08/09)? Por favor.

----------

## will198

Hola a todos,

Muchas gracias por vuestras contestaciones y consejos... soy consciente que cuando un HD hace "ruido" mal asunto... ya que por mucha "magia" que hagas termina por cascar si o si... y lo suele hacer en un espacio corto de tiempo... (Con el anterior disco duro hice de todo... probé con unas herramientas de reparación de discos duros de SEAGATE, formateé a bajo nivel y con diferentes sistemas de ficheros... y nada de nada a los pocos días/horas volvían los problemas)...

Interesante lo que ha comentado i92guboj sobre las particiones... yo pensé que los errores solían concentrarse en una partición, pero parece ser que no... la verdad es que los HD los particiono entre otras cosas para evitar esto (superstición)... parece que es como cuando limpiamos los CD que se leen mal... que según me comentó un colega no sirve para nada a pesar de que le saquemos brillo al dichoso CD.

La verdad es que desde hace dos fines de semana no he vuelto a escuchar nada raro... y estoy casi seguro que el ruido era como el de la otra vez que me cascó... además llevo unas semanas que no apago el Pc por la noche (con lo que le estoy dando tralla) y nada...

Como los test de Stolz no me dieron ningún fallo (por cierto muy ilustrativos... como dice hurd vale como un mini tutorial) y no he vuelto a ver ningún problema de momento espero a ver si vuelve a ocurrir algo raro... (lo que me recomendó Inodoro_pereyra me dió un poco de pereza... lo dejo para la próxima vez que sospeche algo).

Un saludo, muchas gracias a todos y cierro el tema

----------

## i92guboj

 *will198 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Interesante lo que ha comentado i92guboj sobre las particiones... yo pensé que los errores solían concentrarse en una partición, pero parece ser que no... la verdad es que los HD los particiono entre otras cosas para evitar esto (superstición)... parece que es como cuando limpiamos los CD que se leen mal... que según me comentó un colega no sirve para nada a pesar de que le saquemos brillo al dichoso CD.
> 
> 

 

Cuando la unidad está llegando al final de su ciclo de vida útil el problema es méramente físico. Un cabezal que se acerca demasiado, un plato que vibra, un motor que falla... Son cosas que nada tienen que ver con las particiones, que son divisiones completamente arbitrarias que tú defines a nivel lógico. Los problemas que afectan a una partición son de corte lógico y están normalmente relacionados con el sistema de ficheros. Éstos, al margen de las pérdidas de datos que puedan ocasionar, tienen una solución tan fácil como el formateo, cuando no se pueden reparar con las utilidades estándar.

Los CDs son otra historia. Si el problema es la suciedad por supuesto que la limpieza puede ayudar. Si el problema es físico la limpieza no va a hacer nada. Si el problema es un caso intermedio entre ambos al eliminar la suciedad se elimina uno de los dos problemas, lo cual puede ayudar o no dependiendo de lo grave que sea el problema físico.

----------

